# Programmierer für "kleines" Javaprogramm gesucht



## A_J (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte ein "kleines" Programm das Feldinhalte überprüft. Es sind 3 - 5 Felder die auf Textlänge geprüft werden müssen. Je Nach Anzahl der Zeichen muss eine von zwei Schriftarten ausgewält werden und auch der eingegebene Text mit entsprechendem Bild angezeigt werden. Dieses Programm muss in einen Webshop eingebunden werden und die Daten müssen an eine DB übergeben werden.
Felder, Bilder, Webshop und DB sind vorhanden, nur die Prüfung noch nicht :rtfm: 

Ich kenne mich mit Java absolut nicht aus und ich würde mich freun, wenn sich jemand melden würde.
Bei Interesse einfach eine mail an : commuman(at)gmx.de 

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## homer65 (20. Mrz 2009)

Bist sicher, das du Java und nicht JavaScript meinst?


----------



## A_J (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Homer,

ich glaub du hast recht, ist wohl javascript .... 
hmm, aber vieleicht gibts ja den einen oder anderen hier, der dies auch beherrscht 

Gruß
Jörg


----------

